# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  pied de page trop grand

## kornellius

Bonjour  tous !! 

je travaille sur un report de facture sur lequel je dois rajouter les conditions gnrales de vente qui font une page de texte, en pied de facture. Le but est donc, aprs chaque facture dite, d'imprimer un texte d'une page que j'ai donc mis dans le pied de page. Le pied de facture se trouve lui dans le pied de groupe li au numro de facture.
Je voudrais donc aprs chaque facture, que cette page s'imprime mais juste celle-l, sans reprendre l'entte de facture ni le pied etc...
J'ai un message d'erreur "la page tait trop petite pour mettre en forme le contenu d'un objet du rapport" qui mempche de rcuprer les donnes en faisant F5.

Ma question est donc de savoir s'il est possible de lancer une impression d'une page entire de texte comme indiqu ci-dessus.

En vous remerciant par avance, mon pauvre petit cerveau commence  brler  :;): 

Stef

EDIT :
en fait j'ai fait un nouveau report avec juste le champ texte qui contient toutes les conditions que j'ai mis en pied de page. Vu que je n'ai que ce champ et que le pied de page fait pile la taille d'un A4, l a marche forcment... mais si je rajoute ce mme champ dans un tat type facture, je n'arrive pas  le faire marcher car je pense qu'il cherche  afficher d'autres zones (entte de page, de groupe, dtail).
je cherche donc  savoir s'il est possible en fin d'impression de lancer juste cette page et rien d'autre dessus

encore merci pour vos futures rponses

----------


## luc_chivas

bonjour 
as tu essay de mettre ta page dans le pied de rapport au lieu du pied de page ??

----------


## asiane

Hello,

Comme tu veux tes CGV pour chaque facture tu dois les mettre dans le pied de groupe. Je te suggre de dupliquer ta section pied de groupe et tu y insre ton sous-rapport (visiblement, tu en a fait un avec tes CGV). Dans l'expert Section, tu cliques sur nouvelle page avant et nouvelle page aprs.

----------

